# Blackfin vs. Yellowfin?



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

What's your opinion about how blackfin compares to yf for sushi, steaks? Is it better, worse or about the same?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Yellowfin freezes better than blackfin. A blackfin that has been properly bled and eaten fresh is about as good as a yellowfin.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

several people have the taste test - eating BF and YF side by side and cann't tell the difference. reelthrill is correct needs to be properly bled and kept cool. I vacuum pack BF and it is as good as fresh.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I like them both equally well, think bleeding is indeed most important with both species.
Of course we tend to catch more blackfin than yellowfin due to limited range.


----------

